# Service Pack 2 for XP



## jawyman (Jun 21, 2007)

Does anyone know how to safely install sp2? I tried it a couple of days ago and I spent most of last night reformatting my laptop. After the download, the computer would try to boot up and it ended in a vicious cycle. Help!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 21, 2007)

Uggh. Jeff. Never re-format a hard drive just because the OS isn't working. If you have to re-install Windows XP then install it on top of an existing installation and will preserve your settings.

I'm not sure what you mean by "after downloading, the computer would try to boot up..."

Do you mean you tried re-installing the OS on a freshly formatted hard drive and after installation you're in a boot/re-boot cycle?


----------



## jawyman (Jun 22, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Uggh. Jeff. Never re-format a hard drive just because the OS isn't working. If you have to re-install Windows XP then install it on top of an existing installation and will preserve your settings.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by "after downloading, the computer would try to boot up..."
> 
> Do you mean you tried re-installing the OS on a freshly formatted hard drive and after installation you're in a boot/re-boot cycle?



What I did was the computer was working and I checked for updates. After the official Microsoft website finishing scanning my computer, it told me that I needed SP2, so I downloaded it. After the download was completed, the computer tried to reboot and when it rebooted it just kept going to an options screen to either open Windows in "normal" mode or in "safe"mode". When I selected either one it just took me back to that screen. After a while I just used the reboot disks that came with the computer and reset back to the factory settings.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 22, 2007)

Is it working now Jeff?


----------



## jawyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Sir,

I spent an evening deleting programs I didn't want, downloading the programs I had and I have not attempted to update to SP2. I also created a restore point, so if anything goes wrong I can at least restore to this point.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 22, 2007)

That's the right thing to do. You're on the right track. XP can be a real pain.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 22, 2007)

But I would like SP2, so I can download things like I.E. 7.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 22, 2007)

When I tried that, the first thing it did was fry my soundcard, so the computer screeched constantly! Fortunately, a professional geek from my church took pity on me and he replaced the soundcard with a different one for free. I have accepted no updates since then as I can't replace whatever it fries next. I will replace the whole system soon, the Lord willing.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 22, 2007)

turmeric said:


> When I tried that, the first thing it did was fry my soundcard, so the computer screeched constantly! Fortunately, a professional geek from my church took pity on me and he replaced the soundcard with a different one for free. I have accepted no updates since then as I can't replace whatever it fries next. I will replace the whole system soon, the Lord willing.



So the best advice is not to mess with it.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 22, 2007)

Do whatever Rich says, he's da man!


----------



## jawyman (Jun 22, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Do whatever Rich says, he's da man!



It's true. The Colonel is the man. He has helped me with a couple of things.


----------

